# Make your own glow stick with Mountain Dew



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought this was interesting, i havent tried it yet. has anyone tried this before ?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

That is really cool! Now the kids want me to run out and buy some Mtn. Dew. lol

Stephanie


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

HaHa my kids too! that is so cool!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow that's sooooooooo cool! I wonder if it releases any harmful vapors or anything tho?


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

I dunno it won't play for me.


----------



## Blackout (Mar 31, 2009)

wonder how long it will glow. Very cool.


----------



## sh0tta (Apr 6, 2009)

Its fake, I have tried it before. If you watch there is a glitch in the video thats when the switch it out...for something else.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i did this tonight after watching the video..it doesnt work!!i watched another video on you tube that said that they put the liquid from a glow stick in the moutain dew,and that they used moutain dew because of the color.so,unless you use the glow stick..it doesnt work.i was pissed!!i wanted it to glow!!lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I haven't tried it so I don't know


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cool I will have to try it LOL


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey everyone, i tired it yesterday and it didnt work for me. So im not sure if theres something missing or it just doesnt work. anybody else try this ?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh hell im going shopping on my way home... this is something that doug will enjoy!


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah there taking the liquid from the glow sticks and using that. The peroxide is what causes the ingredient in the glow stick to glow


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Check this out, there are several household glowing item projects, I'm gonna try the glow lantern this weekend 

How to make a glow lantern | Wonder How To


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

awesome thats my new favorite site


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> Just tried the second one with the match sticks it was a no go.


Really? Aww that sucks, I'm bummed, I really wanna make glow sticks lol. Lemme know if you try any that do work.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

My husband tried it yesterday and it didn't work.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am kind of glad it doesn't work. I drink Mt Dew from time to time and if it can glow I don't want to drink it anymore.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

marineguy56 said:


> I am kind of glad it doesn't work. I drink Mt Dew from time to time and if it can glow I don't want to drink it anymore.


Man if Mt. dew made you glow I'd be all over it. Just like beer that could make you fly:cheers:


----------

